# Bravo raw



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Bravo is the first premade raw I fed my boys. Bravo was recommended by my holistic vet many years ago. I fed it for about five years and then one day both boys stopped eating it. I then switched to Primal, Stella & Chewy's, Morigins and Nature's Variety freeze dried raw/frozen. My last boy Winslow was an extremely fussy eater. On Bravo their teeth were white with no placque, eyes brighter and coat softer. I don't think you can go wrong feeding any of the above premade raw diets as they are all 5 Star or 4 Star rated. Bravo was one of the first premade raw diets on the market.

I'm anxiously waiting for my new brown MiniPoo the beginning of June. He will be fed premade raw. I just can't grasp and feed pure raw. Premade works for me.

Mary


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have heard good things about it and buy their chicken necks but I feed Aunt Jenni. I really like it but if I had trouble getting it I would try the Bravo. That is great that you are going to feed raw.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank for the input!! Since it is made right here locally, I am thrilled to try it. Jippy is on raw already and loves it! Rhett will not be a hard sell since he will eat anything!







Here is the first picture of them together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Rhetts mom, I LOVE that picture! It take a moment to notice the little guy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Love that photo! For a moment there, I thought you had a two-headed poodle.  I sometimes feed Chagall Bravo, he likes it so well he asks for an encore.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Bravo now offers their poultry with HPP. It's a shame


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

faerie said:


> Bravo now offers their poultry with HPP. It's a shame


Thanks for the heads up,* faerie*!

Bravo Balance Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating

Info from Bravo:

"May 10, 2013
To Our Loyal Bravo! Customers,

In our constant efforts to provide you and your companion animals with healthy, wholesome products, we have begun making all of our poultry products, beginning with those manufactured on or after April 25, 2013, using high pressure processing (HPP).

Bravo! is going to this manufacturing method as an added layer in our already comprehensive quality control and safety program. Bravo! has a program of continuous improvement in our products and production methods in order to offer the safest and healthiest products possible for your companion animals. The health and well-being of our customers is of the utmost importance.

High Pressure Processing is process that inactivates the bacteria (salmonella, e-coli, listeria). After Bravo! has been made, will be placed in a high pressure chamber for several minutes. The high pressure breaks down and inactivates the pathogens with minimal changes to the finished product. HPP is a 100% natural process without the addition of any chemicals, irradiation, preservatives or other non-natural additives. High Pressure Processing is USDA and FDA approved as an anti-pathogenic process for many foods.

Our research into this process over the last several years has shown that the HPP'd product will have the same taste, flavor, smell color and virtually all of the same nutritional benefits. The most significant change you will notice is that the product's texture will be a bit firmer than in the past.

Bravo! selected HPP as an additional process because the technology has advanced to allow for temperature control throughout the process consistent with Bravo!'s philosophy of less is more when it comes to making our products. All of Bravo!'s strict safety and quality steps used before and after the HPP process will remain in place. Bravo! also joins several of the other leading raw diet brands is using HPP as an added safety step.

An additional result of this change will be an increase in cost for adding the HPP process. We apologize for this. We have tried to minimize the increase by absorbing as much of the increase as we could. Even with the increase, Bravo! will remain one of the best values on the market among the leading brands.

We appreciate your continued support as we work to provide the best possible products to you, our loyal Bravo! customers and your companion animals.

Sincerely,

Dave Bogner Bette Schubert
Owner - Founder Founder"


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a shame. They bowed to the pressure that raw pet food manufacturers are feeling as a result of the big kibble industries trying to slow down the raw feeding. They had a recall of some poultry ( and like kibble isn't being recalled all the time? For same thing? Heck so is spinach for that matter! ). 

Currently their other meats (red meats) are not HPP so I'd recommend sticking with that and finding another source for poultry. (I've been buying a lot from local farmers and butchers)


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

faerie said:


> It's a shame. They bowed to the pressure that raw pet food manufacturers are feeling as a result of the big kibble industries trying to slow down the raw feeding. They had a recall of some poultry ( and like kibble isn't being recalled all the time? For same thing? Heck so is spinach for that matter! ).
> 
> Currently their other meats (red meats) are not HPP so I'd recommend sticking with that and finding another source for poultry. (I've been buying a lot from local farmers and butchers)


faerie, why is HPP not good? does it kill nutrients too? i'm interested in learning because jameson is already raw fed by his breeder and i want to continue doing so. i will probably prepare most myself, but sometimes in a pinch...it may be necessary to use commercial prepared. thanks for explanation.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> faerie, why is HPP not good? does it kill nutrients too? i'm interested in learning because jameson is already raw fed by his breeder and i want to continue doing so. i will probably prepare most myself, but sometimes in a pinch...it may be necessary to use commercial prepared. thanks for explanation.


Hi, *Jessie's Mom*! Here's some info on the HPP "controversy."


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you * Chagalls's mom! hope you are doing well. we are counting down to next year !!*


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> thank you * Chagalls's mom! hope you are doing well. we are counting down to next year !!*


:wave:I don't want to derail this thread, but PCA 2014 is already on my calendar!!:whoo: BTW, *CONGRATULATIONS *and best of luck with your new spoo pup!!:cheers:

And now, I promise to keep it RAW....:focus:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love dr. karen becker.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I have heard good things about it and buy their chicken necks but I feed Aunt Jenni. I really like it but if I had trouble getting it I would try the Bravo. That is great that you are going to feed raw.


My Jake used to love Aunt Jeni's, but I wished they packaged it more conveniently. I had to thaw a whole tub, etc. It was great though. There are so many high quality premade raw, and dehydrated raw on the market now.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

For Aunt Jenni I take the tub and defrost it just enough to make Swizzle his little meatballs which are frozen immediately. I defrost enough for a day or two. Love the picture of Rhett and Jippy together.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

faerie said:


> i love dr. karen becker.


Ditto. Her website is a wealth of info.
Bravo is a high quality food. Their HPP adoption is a shame. Rango can't stand HPP foods, it has a sticky/ gummy texture he avoids like the plague.


----------

